# Denver Hotel recommendations and Union Station tips



## Zephyr (May 10, 2017)

Traveling on Zephyr in a roomette from DEN to EMY. First time on Zephyr and in Denver. Will fly into Denver, spend 4 to 5 days and take the zephyr and spend one day in EMY and SF and fly out of SFO.

Any recommendations of reasonably priced hotels near the Denver union station? If it is close to car rental that would be even better.

Any recommendations of must sees in and around Denver?

Any tips for Denver Union station? Is there a lounge? wifi? breakfast if the train is late?

Will be traveling at the end of Sep, beginning of Oct. Will the train have winter consist or summer consist?

Appreciate any tips.


----------



## texline (May 10, 2017)

We just made that trip. We stayed steps away from Union Station at the Oxford Hotel. I would NOT recommend it as they didn't warn us that they were doing construction on the 4th and 5th floor and guest were sandwiched in between construction. They also heaped on fees after our arrival so the on line price isn't the real price. We got a refund. If I were to book today, I would do the airb&b route. A fully furnished apartment a couple blocks from Union Station is $150 a night.

Denver has a great light rail and bus system. We didn't rent a car so I can't speak to car rentals.

Union Station has lots of places to eat. It gets very crowded so allow time. The CZ served breakfast on departure.

We found lots to do in Denver. The free city 16th street shuttle was handy. Lots of places had tourist maps and we filled our days. Some of the best tips came from the Uber drivers we used one afternoon. We enjoyed Denver and surrounding area. Have fun!


----------



## erinch13 (May 11, 2017)

We will be in the Denver area this summer, as in many summers, because my husband has a cousin in Boulder. After paying too much for Denver hotels, and too much for Boulder hotels, we have found the Westin Broomfield. The rooms often show up on hotwire, but even full rate are generally below 150 per night. Great beds and rooms.

If staying in Denver the Springhill Suites are nice, with free breakfast. There Are a host of other hotels.

The Denver Art Museum is tops. Boulder is interesting. See the public library.

Take the trip to Estes Park and Rocky Mountain National Park. In Estes, the Stanley hotel is where the Shining was filmed. Lunch is great there.


----------



## RSG (May 16, 2017)

It helps to think of Denver Union Station as an entertainment complex with a transportation side business. Indeed, it is a microcosm of Downtown Denver in the 21st Century: primarily geared towards downtown employees who want to relax for an hour or two prior to heading home, expense account business travelers, well-heeled downtown residents, and conventioneers. (Also baseball enthusiasts, in season.) As such, it offers little to Amtrak passengers (or ground transit passengers in general) and is not like the legacy train stations in America's larger cities.

There are "lounges" in the station; otherwise known as cocktail bars. Non-dining seating is limited in the station itself and unlike Chicago Union Station or Union Station in DC, there is no self-check luggage storage (though standard Amtrak baggage storage and check-in is available during staffed hours). Off-street parking near the station is non-existent and on-street parking is metered 20 hours/day and often unavailable due to the endless construction.

There is a hotel inside the station, but like many of the other amenities therein, it is out of reach for most rail travelers (much as the hotel attached to Denver International Airport [DIA] is out of reach for many air travelers). Hotels in downtown are consistently in the triple digits and rates stay about the same, even as more hotels come online every year. It is not as expensive as downtown hotels in Chicago or San Francisco, so experienced travelers to those areas may find it 'cheap'. A favorite location of many on this site is the La Quinta Inn on Park Avenue West & 38th Street, about 10 blocks from Union Station. However, I would personally not wish to stay there for more than one-two nights. But it is probably the most reasonably-priced decent lodging in the area.

A better option, if one is flying into DIA, is any of the airport area hotels, all of which offer a shuttle service to/from the airport. This is probably the second or third most economical lodging area (with downtown being the most expensive). Outside of special events and unexpected circumstances, rental cars will also be the most economical in this area. Parking is free and plentiful at almost all hotels (save for the Westin attached to the airport), and rental returns are easy. When you're ready to depart on the train, simply take the light rail A-Line from the airport directly to its terminus at Union Station, on the same tracks that the California Zephyr will arrive and depart from.

Exploring the Colorado Front Range is an easy option as long as one has access to their own transportation. In addition to Rocky Mountain National Park (one of the most-visited national parks in the US), of which Estes Park is the gateway, one can head south to the Colorado Springs area, home to Pikes Peak, the US Air Force Academy and spectacular scenery. An overnight stay in the area will enable visitors to see more and will be quite affordable after Labor Day.

Downtown Denver, once the sleepiest central core of all US major cities, is no longer. Thanks to the bustling convention trade, ever-present construction, and the legalization of recreational marijuana, many of those hoping to benefit from the activity have made downtown their hangout. The 16th Street [pedestrian] Mall is a bustling hub, with a free shuttle which runs the length of the former all-purpose street. However, its activity masks a darker side, with panhandlers, addicts masquerading as performers 'working' for tips, and newcomers hoping to solve life's problems with cannabis populating the neighborhood. As such, though entertaining, it's wise to be on guard when roaming about the extended area.


----------



## New Train Guy (May 16, 2017)

I took that trip in January and enjoyed staying at the Homwood Suites about 11blocks up the 16th St Mall from Union Station. As you may know , buses run constantly up and down the mall, are free and stop at every corner. The walk from the station to that hotel is very enjoyable with many great restaurants, bars and shops.


----------

